# So Cal September Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well my lady wanted us to do another BBQ herf before the year was up (how can I say no to a BBQ herf?) and this would be the best time to do it. The weather should be tapered off a bit. So, here it goes:


So Cal September Herf

Where: My Place: (Norco, CA)
When: Sat, Sep 15
Time: Noon to whenever

I'll be breaking out the smoker and grill again, the patio fridge will be stocked, and I'm sure my lady will be cooking up some pies and/or brownies again. This will be an outside herf but there will be plenty of shade. If you wanna bring something, go for it. If not, dont worry there will be PLENTY. Tthose who came last time know that plenty is a giant understatement.

Please post up if you're planning on joining. I'll PM exact address.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually not too sure i can make this oneout: as we already have plans for something in S.D. 

I might be able to come for like one smoke in the beginning but not too sure I wanna drive that much...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Again??? 

:kicknuts:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

We're in.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Again???
> 
> :kicknuts:


I know, right? :bitchslap:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn if it was the following weekend I'd be able to make it. 

Sounds like a good time. Enjoy


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like I can make this!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

SystemError said:


> Looks like I can make this!


Right on! arty:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> We're in.


I just remembered that I have a bunch of empty boxes for Maduson. I'll be sure to bring them so she can pick out which ones she wants.


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Matt, it was great meeting you Casino Morongo. When I heard you mention doing this, and Jessica showed me pictures of last year, I was looking forward to attending. But it looks like I'll be doing the Crush & Roll West that weekend so won't be able to make it. Was wondering though if any of those t-shirts were ready to go. I'd love to rep the So Cal Puffers at the event.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

It was great meeting you as well. Hopefully we'll see ya at the next herf. The shirts won't be finished until sometime next week. I'll be sure to post up once they are done.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

There will be more, Ellic 

Have fun at Crush and Roll and bring back photos (and cigars!)!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ill be there if all goes well. Let me know what to bring to eat.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

I can bring some containers for left overs. I sell them so I have plenty.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You can bring whatever you'd like... except crack... we have plenty to go around :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I should be there after I finish some business in the morning....


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm in for sure this time! Thanks for the invite brother.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry can't make it but i'll send this:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

That's just mean 



avitti said:


> Sorry can't make it but i'll send this:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:dr :hungry:

That's gonna be tasty!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

jphank said:


> That's just mean


Hope you meant it's mean looking-because it ships on Monday


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:dr

Damn, looks like I'm missing out on something else that's tasty


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to say this but when i unclasped the cake it got a hairline fracture-will never make the trip cross country..So i am making another tonight-it will be double chocolate because that is what i have on hand..i'll post another pic b4 i ship it on Monday


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

This is what happened when i unclasped










so i made anoth next post


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

So as not to break my word i made this-its baking now


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

avitti said:


> Sorry to say this but when i unclasped the cake it got a hairline fracture-will never make the trip cross country..


Nooooooooooooooo





avitti said:


> So as not to break my word i made this-its baking now


Yeeeesssssssss!

Back to :dr :hungry:

They look so damn good!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

It's mean because I won't be there!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Finished product..will be into days mail--hope you all enjoy it..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

avitti said:


> Finished product..will be into days mail--hope you all enjoy it..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, checked the weather and its gonna be a hot one! Good thing there are some trees and shade but damnit, it was supose to cool off but nooooooooo its gonna be 100 degrees.  

Oh well, looks like I'll have to cool down with some BBQ and mojitos!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Matt, if that's the case I'm definitely bringing the car!!! :lol:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, I dont blame ya.

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/92860


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

It wasn't for the heat..... :lol:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bwahahaha. Tooks me a second read but... I GOT IT 

You can attach training wheels can t you?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy crap its gonna be a hot one tomorrow. Not the day to show up to a herf in formal wear (like we're ever anything close to formal at a So Cal Herf).

3 things:

*First:* If I havent PMed you my address (and you dont already know it) please please please PM me.

*Second:* Picked up the shirts today and I'll have them with me tomorrow!

Pardon the cell phone pic









Pricing is (quantity available in parentheses):
(4) MED - $9
(10) LARGE - $9
(12) XL - $9
(12) 2XL - $10
[8] 3XL - $11
(4) 4XL - $12

*Third:* Nom nom nom nom.... I got the cheesecake in yesterday from Avitti and couldn't help myself. I cut a little sliver and it was TASTY!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Update Update Update*

The temps will still be insanely hot. Too hot to be enjoyable in the Norco heat. After some thought and discussion with a few people I've decided to change the location. I know this is a last minute change but it's just gonna too hot to sit around outside in the dead heat an enjoy a cigar.

Good news is that the Havana Cigar Club has opened its doors for us. They will allow outside food and for our group only: outside sticks are ok as long as you buy some cigars there too. Also, for our group only: no cover charge (usually $10).

We will do a carpool from my house that will leave at 1230ish. So, the time and meetup location is the same. We will still meet at my house at the same address. We will just carpool from there to an AC lounge that serves drinks an allows food. So, cheesecake is still a go!

If you are unable to meet at the carpool time then you can head on up whenever you would like. The address is:

Havana Cigar Club
13692 Apple Valley Road #250
Apple Valley
(760) 961-6880


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah I think it got to 105° where I'm at today. Better to move it indoors. Have fun gents/ladies


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Shucks sounds great but Apple valley is a good hour and more away! Not only that but I have plenty of cigars, but not too much money to spend on cigars cause I had some major unforseen expenses this month. Anyway, if I can't make it, hope you all enjoy your time. We'll see. It also depends when we'll be rolling back into town, because I'm meeting some friends to watch the big fights tomorrow night.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Totally understand. If you want, you can always come by and hitch a ride in the carpool. I've been hoping the temps were gonna taper off. Let's hoot me a PM or give me a call if your gonna head on over.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, cant make it


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hope y'all had fun without me!


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll be watching for more So Ca events. I am in Murrieta.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice! E Dogg is in same area. Rumor is that next month will be an Octoberfest Herf.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

I definitely up for an Oktoberfest one. They have that down in Huntington throughout October every year. Hope ya'll had a great time, and I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

SteveSatch said:


> I am in Murrieta.


:mischief:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> :mischief:


Oh snap here it comes. I'm gonna feel the blast all the way up here!


----------

